# Chicken & Stuffing



## Dizzy Lizzy (Nov 8, 2012)

Love this!

Beat 1 egg

baste the chicken breasts

dunk the chicken breasts in paxo stuffing mix

bake in the oven for 30mins

Woallaaaa amaze balls chicken like a sunday dinner but not!!!

eace:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Damn thats easy.. u got any more easy chicken recipes?


----------

